# Awesome day on Navarre Beach 1/3



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

The new year couldn't have started better! We hit the beach around 8 am, and finished at sundown. The surf, and wind was really strong as the day started, but it turned out to be a great day. We ended up pulling in eight black drum, three nice pompano, had to release a redfish that was just over limit (28"), and a handful of cats. I had a friend visiting for the holiday, so it was fun to put him on some fish..although I caught most of them because he kept missing bites. With the cold temps coming this week, I figure the water temps will drop enough to effectively end surf fishing for me until spring. 

























I also landed the biggest pompano I have caught yet, on Jan 1st. 20.5", I was ecstatic!


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

Nice catch


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

nice ! thats then kind of day that keeps us surf fishing


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice job Pilar, nice fish, I am jealous! I am new to surf fishing, I fished about 3 hours New Years day on Johnson Beach and was shut out. What were you using for bait?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice catch for sure!! That should be some kind of SLAM!:yes:


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

wtbfishin said:


> Nice catch for sure!! That should be some kind of SLAM!:yes:


 :thumbsup: Nice - great work for January ! 

Throw in a whiting and sheepshead - and that would be beach grand slam !


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

jcallaham said:


> nice ! thats then kind of day that keeps us surf fishing


Thank you! By far the best day I've had in the surf yet.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

soup4smitty said:


> Nice job Pilar, nice fish, I am jealous! I am new to surf fishing, I fished about 3 hours New Years day on Johnson Beach and was shut out. What were you using for bait?


I was using peeled shrimp mostly. I did have one carolina rig out with cut bait, but nothing was hitting it, so went with shrimp all day.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

TJ Hooker said:


> Nice catch





wtbfishin said:


> Nice catch for sure!! That should be some kind of SLAM!:yes:


Thank you! We certainly had a blast. I kept telling my friend I've never had that many fish biting in a single outing.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Mullethead said:


> :thumbsup: Nice - great work for January !
> 
> Throw in a whiting and sheepshead - and that would be beach grand slam !


Not a single whiting. Actually, I haven't caught any whiting for approximately two months now. I still haven't caught a sheepie from the surf.


----------



## Charlietuna (May 2, 2014)

Pilar said:


> The new year couldn't have started better! We hit the beach around 8 am, and finished at sundown. The surf, and wind was really strong as the day started, but it turned out to be a great day. We ended up pulling in eight black drum, three nice pompano, had to release a redfish that was just over limit (28"), and a handful of cats. I had a friend visiting for the holiday, so it was fun to put him on some fish..although I caught most of them because he kept missing bites. With the cold temps coming this week, I figure the water temps will drop enough to effectively end surf fishing for me until spring.
> 
> View attachment 426977
> 
> ...


The TRIFECTA...very nice catch


----------



## rydabyk (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow! Good catch!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome winter surf fishing day. :thumbup:


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Killing it man! Guess your buddy brought the luck! I was gonna head out that day too but came down with the crud. Gonna head out Thursday and brave the cold. Been a slow winter for me. I've had spring fever since the begining of November.


----------



## Fishcontrolmybrain (Dec 31, 2014)

Pompano are measured to the fork of the tail, right? Just asking.


----------



## rydabyk (Jun 8, 2008)

Fishcontrolmybrain said:


> Pompano are measured to the fork of the tail, right? Just asking.


yep 11" at the fork.


----------

